# Million copy NYT bestseller! HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Bk#2 in the Park Avenue series



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

*For every woman who ever wondered if she's pretty enough.*

*HUSBANDS AND LOVERS*, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a *million-copy NYT bestseller* and *voted "best contemporary"* by Romantic Times. It is the story of a *wallflower who turns herself into a swan* and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a *glamorous Manhattan public relations firm*, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. *Her celebrity clients adore her* and, as she moves to the fast track, *she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold.* When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her *happy marriage is threatened* when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of *a handsome, passionate architect*,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

*Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?
*
*Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.
*
"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. *Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound*." --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris *relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.* Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is *"Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion."* --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

*"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro."* --Christian Science Monitor

*The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5
*
*Decades*, Book #1-A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews -"Absolutely perfect." -Publisher's Weekly

*Love And Money*, Book #3-Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NYTimes Book Review

*Modern Women*, Book #4--*Million copy NYT bestseller*! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

*The Last Romantics*, Book #5-An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920's. "Full of larger-than-life characters." 5-stars


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ruth, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

You got my attention! ;-)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

And you got mine! Thank you, Lucie! Maybe we're cyber-soulmates...lol


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hurricane bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Labor Day w/e bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"A fascinating read!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't forget the gun in the Tiffany bag. Romantic suspense with a twist!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She was single. But she wasn't alone.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A jealous husband. A handsome lover. Can she resist?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A passionate story of love lost and love found.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SALE 99cents!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Fun, busy days before the holidays! Enjoy!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New Year, New Books, New Kindles!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

warm January day!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Val's Day coming up!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

warm & sunny. this is feb?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Over 1 million copies sold!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Sunny Monday Morning!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Viva March Madness!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hot as a new iPad!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooh! Spring!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

xoxo!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Lovely April Day!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

May flowers!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

20th Century Women / Book #2

A lonely wife. A jealous husband. A passionate lover. A gun in a Tiffany bag.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A lonely wife. A jealous husband. A passionate lover. A gun in a Tiffany bag.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New cover!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A lonely wife. A jealous husband. A passionate lover. A gun in a Tiffany bag.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

A lonely wife. A jealous husband. A passionate lover. A gun in a Tiffany bag.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

In the beginning, though, it was as simple as any male-female relationship could be. They hadn't seen each other for several years. They remembered an unusual rapport and that they were attracted to one another—very, very attracted.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

He gave her gifts and attention, strawberries in season and raspberries out of season. He sent perfume and flowers and called her early in the morning so he would be the first person that day to speak to her, and he whispered tender good nights so that he would also be the last. He did everything right, and the only thing he did wrong was to constantly talk about Ina. Ina and her rich father; Ina and the way she'd left him; Ina and the way she taken Bobby away from him.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

He noticed her leather briefcase, the scent of a discreet and alluring perfume, and her gold wedding ring. George usually wasn't attracted to married women, but as the Fasten Seatbelts sign flashed on, he began to think of what he was going to say to her.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

That night, for the first time since they'd begun living together, they didn't make love.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

No matter how tempted he could be sometimes by another woman, there was no one like Jade. There never had been and there never would be.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Carlys, even more than most people, with years of rejection still vividly painful, wanted to do it all, feel it all, experience, it all.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"I want you," he told her. He was gentle with her; he was careful and tender. "I want to kiss you," he said. "I want to make love to you. I want to love you—"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

NYTimes bestseller!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Mark-Thanks! I wrote H&L to explore male-female relationships and the deeper, more complex happy ending that comes _after_ Happily Ever After. I hope-as always-to write an entertaining story about characters who will resonate with my readers' own lives.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)


Million copy NYT bestseller! HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Bk#2 in the Park Avenue series
« on: June 04, 2011, 02:10:59 PM »
Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove
HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Posts: 1876




      

Million copy NYT bestseller! HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Bk#2 in the Park Avenue series
« on: June 04, 2011, 01:10:59 PM »
Quote  Modify  Remove
HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in Ruth Harris’s Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy New York Times bestseller, originally published in hard cover by Macmillan. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is the story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and was in Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

Readers who enjoy the novels of Jodi Picoult, Anita Shreve and Rona Jaffe will enjoy this story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love.

"Sharply observed and stylishly written."  —The Chicago Sun-Times

"Steamy and fast-paced."  —Cosmopolitan magazine


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track and climbs the executive ladder, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect, George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track and climbs the executive ladder, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track and climbs the executive ladder, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track and climbs the executive ladder, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track and climbs the executive ladder, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track and climbs the executive ladder, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has ever wondered if she's pretty enough.

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has ever wondered if she's pretty enough.

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has ever wondered if she's pretty enough.

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has ever wondered if she's pretty enough.

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has ever wondered if she's pretty enough.

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who ever wondered if she's pretty enough.

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who ever wondered if she's pretty enough.

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, Book #2 in the Park Avenue Series, was a million-copy NYT bestseller and voted "best contemporary" by Romantic Times. It is the story of a wallflower who turns herself into a swan and the two handsome, successful men who vie for her love.

When Carlys Webber gets a job at a glamorous Manhattan public relations firm, she transforms herself into a lovely and desirable woman. Her celebrity clients adore her and, as she moves to the fast track, she attracts the attention of the company's dynamic, millionaire chief executive, Kirk Arnold. When he proposes, Carlys's impossible dreams finally come true but her happy marriage is threatened when Kirk's obsession with work changes him from a loving, attentive husband into a cold, distant stranger. Shut out by Kirk, Carlys is tempted to find comfort in the arms of a handsome, passionate architect,George Kouras--even though she knows the consequences can destroy her almost perfect life.

Can Carlys resist temptation?
What will happen if Kirk finds out?
How far will George go to win her?

Originally published in hard cover by Macmillan and in mass market paperback by Fawcett, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

"A contemporary tale of passion and commitment. Steamy and fast-paced, you will be spellbound."  --Cosmopolitan magazine

"Harris relates the games of love in fast-forward, high octane style.  Deserves a large audience." --New Woman magazine

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

"Harris's prose is sharp, her eye keen, her pen like the rapier of Zorro." --Christian Science Monitor

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Books 1-3 and 1-5

Decades, Book #1—A marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —“Absolutely perfect.” —Publisher’s Weekly

Love And Money, Book #3—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

The Last Romantics, Book #5—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “Full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------

